# Loss Of Flavor Or Loss Of Taste?



## Hazy_Jack

Hi Everyone

Another newbie with a Twisp Clearo here. So I've had it for a week now and I've been loving it, till yesterday. Weird thing happened - I suddenly lost all flavor. Still making clouds of vapor just... no taste...like, at all.
Figured it was the coil so I exchanged it for a new one (old one looked blackened in the center) and kept on. When I initially started I didn't get much taste, but it improved after an hour or so. It's now the next day later that I still don't feel like I'm getting the strong flavor I had before. It's ~better~, but still not what I had grown used to.

So more info that could help: Week old Clearo. New Coil. Battery charged overnight. No overheating that I could feel. Rinsed out the tube and mouthpiece and added a stronger-taste liquid (the polar mint), same results. I've also tried the coffee and vanilla ones, with pretty much the same results.

Now I've read up on the 'loss of taste' thing some people (maybe all?) seem to experience, so trying to eliminate that - I gave my girlfriend a puff (also got her a Clearo) and she agrees that there's less taste to mine. Now, not sure whether she is also losing sensitivity or not, because her's tastes fairly 'flat' to me as well. Asked a few colleagues still on normal stinkies and getting mixed results there: some get fine taste, others can name the flavor but said it was difficult.

Any advice here? Should I take it back to Twisp to see whether there's something wrong or should I wait a while and see whether it's just me?

Thanks in advance for any assist!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sounds like a case of the dreaded vapors tongue. There is a thread somewhere around here about that. Drink lots of water 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hazy_Jack said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Another newbie with a Twisp Clearo here. So I've had it for a week now and I've been loving it, till yesterday. Weird thing happened - I suddenly lost all flavor. Still making clouds of vapor just... no taste...like, at all.
> Figured it was the coil so I exchanged it for a new one (old one looked blackened in the center) and kept on. When I initially started I didn't get much taste, but it improved after an hour or so. It's now the next day later that I still don't feel like I'm getting the strong flavor I had before. It's ~better~, but still not what I had grown used to.
> 
> So more info that could help: Week old Clearo. New Coil. Battery charged overnight. No overheating that I could feel. Rinsed out the tube and mouthpiece and added a stronger-taste liquid (the polar mint), same results. I've also tried the coffee and vanilla ones, with pretty much the same results.
> 
> Now I've read up on the 'loss of taste' thing some people (maybe all?) seem to experience, so trying to eliminate that - I gave my girlfriend a puff (also got her a Clearo) and she agrees that there's less taste to mine. Now, not sure whether she is also losing sensitivity or not, because her's tastes fairly 'flat' to me as well. Asked a few colleagues still on normal stinkies and getting mixed results there: some get fine taste, others can name the flavor but said it was difficult.
> 
> Any advice here? Should I take it back to Twisp to see whether there's something wrong or should I wait a while and see whether it's just me?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assist!



This sounds like Vapers tongue to me, try vaping some menthol for a bit and then the same flavour and see. Also try a new flavour, vaping the same flavour for prolonged periods can cause vapers tongue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Vapors tongue strikes again! And if you puff hers can you taste it better?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

everyone is different in this regard I think, personally I alternate flavours. Every time the tank is empty it gets filled with something else, just to keep the taste buds from getting used to one thing. Also, after a few weeks off the stinkies you will find all kinds of wacky stuff happens with your sense of smell and taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silverbear

There are a number of articles and forum discussion on the web about this subject, search this forum.

However it is a known phenomenon that most if not all smokers who switch to vaping at some point during their journey will lose the ability to taste their juice, and the time period for this loss of taste differs for each person. However the average time is anything from 2 to 4 days and for some this may happen more than once. There are a number of possible cures you can try to re-awaken the senses. If as you say you even tried the mint flavor which is a strong flavor and you still did not taste anything, that indicates to me that you might be going through this no taste phase. 

The tank it self will no cause this to happen, yes the coil could, but you have changed that with the same result. I would suggest if possible if you know of anyone who vapes but does not use Twisp but another device, take a toot from them and see if the experience is the same or not.

IMO you are experiencing the no taste phase of your vapeing journey from stinkies, while I appreciate that it is frustrating and not fun, persist and if it has not improved in a day or too, test another device or tank from someone else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## dragontw

Yup sounds like Vapors tongue! There is a remedy that works. Cucumber! Eat some cucumber or put a couple slices in your glass of water. I heard that hot ginger/mint tea also helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## BhavZ

Definitely vapours tongue in my opinion

Drink loads of water, suck on something menthol (like halls sweets) and what I found works for me is a frequent rinsing of the mouth with some mentholated mouthwash.

Once your taste returns remember to alternate flavours as often as possible. 

Vapours tongue can last an indefinite amount of time, it is different for each person. Good luck and stay strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dragontw said:


> Yup sounds like Vapors tongue! There is a remedy that works. Cucumber! Eat some cucumber or put a couple slices in your glass of water. I heard that hot ginger/mint tea also helps.


That is a new one for me. Have you tried it?


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Cool! Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
I tried a colleague's device, not sure what brand it was, and he had an apple mix which I could kind of taste - at least it was much stronger than mine. Will let him try mine and get his opinion. If I try another Twisp I get flavor but it's still 'muted', sort of. Flat.
I have about five different flavors and I'm getting the same result on all of them, which is why I initially thought it might be my device. Maybe it's the Twisp juice specifically, or something in it. I have to admit that my tongue does feel 'burnt' (same sort of feeling you get when you drink coffee that's too hot) - like it's been burnt by the nicotine, maybe? I ~have~ been sucking on this thing nearly non-stop since I got it...

Anyway, thanks for all the great replies everyone! I'll start with the water and tea and see where that gets me. Will update if there's any change


----------



## annemarievdh

Hazy_Jack said:


> Cool! Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
> I tried a colleague's device, not sure what brand it was, and he had an apple mix which I could kind of taste - at least it was much stronger than mine. Will let him try mine and get his opinion. If I try another Twisp I get flavor but it's still 'muted', sort of. Flat.
> I have about five different flavors and I'm getting the same result on all of them, which is why I initially thought it might be my device. Maybe it's the Twisp juice specifically, or something in it. I have to admit that my tongue does feel 'burnt' (same sort of feeling you get when you drink coffee that's too hot) - like it's been burnt by the nicotine, maybe? I ~have~ been sucking on this thing nearly non-stop since I got it...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the great replies everyone! I'll start with the water and tea and see where that gets me. Will update if there's any change



Did you get some juice on your tong via the mouth piece ?


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Yeah, quite often. I've learned to keep the Twisp upright when I smoke, feels like I'm smoking a pipe ^.^


----------



## annemarievdh

Hazy_Jack said:


> Yeah, quite often. I've learned to keep the Twisp upright when I smoke, feels like I'm smoking a pipe ^.^



That can cause you to not taste anything, I have a twisp as well. Its been lying in my draw from Feb. On better equipment now. When I used my twisp my juice use to get on my tong causing my taste to disappear for days. Hope this helps a bid.


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Oooo. What can you suggest as an upgrade? 
Even before buying one I had been reading mixed reviews on the Twisp. It's definitely a decent starter kit (if a bit expensive), but it looks to me like overseas it gets higher reviews than here...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hazy_Jack said:


> Oooo. What can you suggest as an upgrade?
> Even before buying one I had been reading mixed reviews on the Twisp. It's definitely a decent starter kit (if a bit expensive), but it looks to me like overseas it gets higher reviews than here...



Bear in mind this is my personal opinion. Not necessary others opinions. 

Any thing is better than the twisp, even thou the twisp isn't that bad.

From the twisp I went to Evod 1100mah battery's, with CE5 Cleros.
Then I went to a eCo-C Twist 1100mah with a iClear16,
then a iClear16d
then I sat on my eCo-C Twist and got a eCo-C Twist 1300mah.
Now that is my backup setup.

I have a MVP with a iClear16b and a iClear30s. And I love it. 

You have to make your own choices, because we all are different and like different things.

Hope this helps a bit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

Hazy_Jack said:


> Oooo. What can you suggest as an upgrade?
> Even before buying one I had been reading mixed reviews on the Twisp. It's definitely a decent starter kit (if a bit expensive), but it looks to me like overseas it gets higher reviews than here...



Evod for the win!!!!??????....nuff said!


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Bwhahaha! BRAND WAR! Ladies and Gentlemen, place your bets!


----------



## annemarievdh

Hazy_Jack said:


> Bwhahaha! BRAND WAR! Ladies and Gentlemen, place your bets!



Hahaha like I said, everyone is different and all have there own preferences. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Andre

Maybe this post will help: 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-56#post-39420


----------



## Rowan Francis

So nobody has suggested it so i will , coffee beans .

Place a handfull into a pan and heat gently on the stove , place head above pan and enjoy the aroma for 5mins at least , then drink some water . 

vape something and see if it's better ..

this has been confirmed to work on that sweedish doc post some time back that i cant find .. ! and i have done it with coffee grounds as i did not have beans

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## johan

Rowan Francis said:


> So nobody has suggested it so i will , coffee beans .
> 
> Place a handfull into a pan and heat gently on the stove , place head above pan and enjoy the aroma for 5mins at least , then drink some water .
> 
> vape something and see if it's better ..
> 
> this has been confirmed to work on that sweedish doc post some time back that i cant find .. ! and i have done it with coffee grounds as i did not have beans



Makes absolute sense to me as your taste buds are mainly influenced by your nose (smell receptors).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hazy_Jack

freaky. I'll give it a shot. This tasteless vaping is REALLY driving me up the walls.


----------



## Silverbear

This too shall pass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazy_Jack

OK. So...Crap. Confirmed it's definitely me. Gave my Twisp to the colleague with an eGo-T ...something... and he says he's getting 'a lot of flavor' from mine.
So cut back on trying to vape. Been drinking water the whole day so far. Will do the coffee bean thing tonight. Let you all know how it went tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hazy_Jack

Figured I'd just update here for any other newbies who might read this later on:

Just over a week later and finally getting my taste back. Still fades after a while of vaping, but it's definitely improving.
Never had a chance to try the coffee beans, but did start drinking water more often, which seemed to help during the whole ordeal. Also cut back on vaping as much as I did before (was chain vaping from the day I got the damn thing).
So no real new advice just...hang in there and stick it out! 

I'd be really curious to see a proper study of what causes this and what could be done to speed the process up, or maybe stop it from happening entirely. I get that your smell and taste buds get 'used' to a smell or taste after a while, but this felt like something else. Like I mentioned before it felt like the surface of my tongue got 'burnt' and had that 'dead skin' feeling to it whenever I vaped, which gave either no taste to the vape or changed the taste to a sort of muted, bland...thing.

Anyway. Thought I'd share ^.^
Now...back to vaping!


----------



## Andre

Hazy_Jack said:


> Figured I'd just update here for any other newbies who might read this later on:
> 
> Just over a week later and finally getting my taste back. Still fades after a while of vaping, but it's definitely improving.
> Never had a chance to try the coffee beans, but did start drinking water more often, which seemed to help during the whole ordeal. Also cut back on vaping as much as I did before (was chain vaping from the day I got the damn thing).
> So no real new advice just...hang in there and stick it out!
> 
> I'd be really curious to see a proper study of what causes this and what could be done to speed the process up, or maybe stop it from happening entirely. I get that your smell and taste buds get 'used' to a smell or taste after a while, but this felt like something else. Like I mentioned before it felt like the surface of my tongue got 'burnt' and had that 'dead skin' feeling to it whenever I vaped, which gave either no taste to the vape or changed the taste to a sort of muted, bland...thing.
> 
> Anyway. Thought I'd share ^.^
> Now...back to vaping!


Thanks...do not know if you saw this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Glad to hear your taste is coming back.... as of yesterday I officially can't taste anything, all my brand new juices taste like dirty tap water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hazy_Jack

@*BumbleBee* GAH! My sympathies. I feel your pain! >.<

@*Matthee* Someone has mentioned there's another thread but I haven't seen it yet. Interesting read. Makes sense, since I could still taste other things fine, but still feels like something wrong with my tongue 
I've gotten some friends onto vaping as well, I'll pass the article on  THANKS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

BumbleBee said:


> Glad to hear your taste is coming back.... as of yesterday I officially can't taste anything, all my brand new juices taste like dirty tap water


Nooo! Hope it's over soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

So it's been a little over a month now and my taste sense is still ISM. I Have brief moments of flavour at random times during the day, very brief, more like quick hints of flavour. Everything tastes watered down, a lot. Sometimes days go by where I just can't get any flavour at all, I've tried various coil builds with cotton, silica and "ekowool", the only juices I can taste are the sweet juices like RY4 or vk cheesecake and still don't get the full taste, just the sweetness. I can't taste fruit flavours at all, except for VM Strawberry, that I get.

I've tried every home remedy, raw cucumber and cucumber water, coffee beans (right out the bag and roasted in a pan, even chewed on some), Lemons and even marmite 

Tonight I found something that WORKS! Thank you @Bumblebabe ! Checking back on this thread I found a post by @dragontw that I somehow missed where he briefly suggested ginger tea.

This is how it works: get some fresh ginger root, cut a smallish piece and skin it, grate it up or chop very fine and toss it into a coffee mug (about half a teaspoon). Boil some water but stop your kettle before it boils, you don't want rapidly boiling water or it kills the nutrients. Pour the hot water in with the chopped ginger and let it stand for about 5 minutes, add honey to taste. You can also add a splash of lemon juice and/or cinnamon stick to taste. 

This cleared my sinuses up instantly, as soon as the tea was done I chased it with a glass of water and grabbed my vape, and bam, flavour! For the first time in a month I can taste flavours I haven't been able to taste at all. It's been a couple hours since I had my cup of ginger tea and the flavours are getting muted again but still getting more than I was before. So for the next couple days I'm going to be drinking this mix instead of coffee, I suspect the milk might be causing some issues because right after my cup of coffee even the hints of flavour in my juices are totally absent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MarkK

Love the information!! I don’t exactly enjoy ginger myself but I will try this 

You can also try a nasal flush with a simple saline solution (1 or 2 table spoon/s of kosher salt to 1lt of water is good for me). It can be kind of awkward to do but the salt takes the sting out of it, this helps me when flavours start muting. The other thing I do is try up my water in take but the nasal flush seems to be the most effective. This also makes breathing more fun  You can watch "Neti pot" on youtube for the method, but you do not need the equipment  Get the water in your nose how ever you like  I use one of these:

http://www.imprintitems.com/sitewid...baby_-_infant-super_-_dropper_-_dosing_lg.jpg

As for the milk, its quite a fatty substance. It may be coating the tongue?

Happy vaping!


----------



## Bumblebabe

BumbleBee said:


> So it's been a little over a month now and my taste sense is still ISM. I Have brief moments of flavour at random times during the day, very brief, more like quick hints of flavour. Everything tastes watered down, a lot. Sometimes days go by where I just can't get any flavour at all, I've tried various coil builds with cotton, silica and "ekowool", the only juices I can taste are the sweet juices like RY4 or vk cheesecake and still don't get the full taste, just the sweetness. I can't taste fruit flavours at all, except for VM Strawberry, that I get.
> 
> I've tried every home remedy, raw cucumber and cucumber water, coffee beans (right out the bag and roasted in a pan, even chewed on some), Lemons and even marmite
> 
> Tonight I found something that WORKS! Thank you @Bumblebabe ! Checking back on this thread I found a post by @dragontw that I somehow missed where he briefly suggested ginger tea.
> 
> This is how it works: get some fresh ginger root, cut a smallish piece and skin it, grate it up or chop very fine and toss it into a coffee mug (about half a teaspoon). Boil some water but stop your kettle before it boils, you don't want rapidly boiling water or it kills the nutrients. Pour the hot water in with the chopped ginger and let it stand for about 5 minutes, add honey to taste. You can also add a splash of lemon juice and/or cinnamon stick to taste.
> 
> This cleared my sinuses up instantly, as soon as the tea was done I chased it with a glass of water and grabbed my vape, and bam, flavour! For the first time in a month I can taste flavours I haven't been able to taste at all. It's been a couple hours since I had my cup of ginger tea and the flavours are getting muted again but still getting more than I was before. So for the next couple days I'm going to be drinking this mix instead of coffee, I suspect the milk might be causing some issues because right after my cup of coffee even the hints of flavour in my juices are totally absent.


You are very welkom my sweet 
Just a word of warning to those who do not like ginger, add the cinnoman stick and the lemon, If you do not like ginger this will be an awfull experiance. It is beyond gross 
BUT it does work 

@MarkK english salt works the best, how ever as a person with constant sinus I dont even use nasal spry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

